# Fleas gone crazy after Frontline dose



## ibfreaky (Feb 12, 2012)

Last night I applied Frontline to my 8mos old GSD and today the fleas seem to have gone crazy! She's scratching even more, shaking her head and running around as though she's trying to get away from them. I'm thinking that its just the Frontline doing its thing but I feel so sorry for her. She's miserable!! I a wondering how soon after appling Frontline can I give her a bath? And would it be too much if I used a flea shampoo or should I use just a regular dog shampoo?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you sure she is not having an allergic reaction to the frontline? I would call my vet and ask if you should maybe bathe her and get it off? But that is just my opinion.  My dogs have never acted that way with Frontline.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I bet it has irritated her.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I'd go ahead and do the bath. Next time try a flea med with a different active ingredient.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ibfreaky said:


> Last night I applied Frontline to my 8mos old GSD and today the fleas seem to have gone crazy! She's scratching even more, shaking her head and running around as though she's trying to get away from them. I'm thinking that its just the Frontline doing its thing but I feel so sorry for her. She's miserable!! I a wondering how soon after appling Frontline can I give her a bath? And would it be too much if I used a flea shampoo or should I use just a regular dog shampoo?


I agree with the others on checking for irritation, but I also know that frontline makes freeze seize and die. Fleas jumping board, convulsing, and generally reacting negatively to poison really does seem to bother some dogs - at least if it's a heavy infestation. The kind where there are so many you can see them jumping off, or falling off dead.


----------

